# Fast Food?



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

What are some of yalls favorite fast food?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

taco bell :rockn:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

subway


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

all of them lol


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Taco Bell is my favorite. Its the cheapest too.

Everything else is good, except McDonalds. I hate McDonalds!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

anything with at least 3 big patties, cheese and bacon! Throw some Poutine on the side and I'm in heaven 

We also have a chain up here called A&W, like the root beer, not sure if ya'll have them down south. They list a triple on the menu but if you ask, you can order whats called an "Andy" burger, had it once, its a beast, 6 patties, I had to take 3 off and eat them without the bun and then eat the burger with 3 still inside the buns. I got a big mouth but it aint that big


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Taco Bell is my favorite. McDonalds is the worst, anything that comes out 30 mins after eating, smelling the same way going in....cant be good....lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Taco bell
Subway
Burger king

Thats my list.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

whataburger for burgers
chik fila for chicken sandwiches
subway for cheap lunches


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

Agree on the Taco Bell, But the closest one to me is about 45 mins.. Ours shut down along with our Wendys.... KFC burnt down and they didnt rebuild cause they was having to relocate.. I have heard of A&W, theres one kinda close (again about 45mins to an hour away lmao)... Hardees, Long John Silvers, Pizza Hut, Dairy Queen, Subway and McDonalds is whats in town here... We dont have a Apple Bees or anything of that nature either, well we have a Huddle House but thats it... we dont really have a town anymore either, they're relocating it due to flooding... Hell we're just not getting a Walmart (just now started to build it)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine would have to be wendys then burger king and then arbys


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

whataburger and chick fila


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

Popeys-- love that chicken from popeeyyyyssss


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

CORRECTION POPEYES LOL:haha:


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750 (Sep 13, 2010)

Subway my dad owns one so i eat it alot lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Whatever is closest. Hhahahaha!!!

I eat at Lenny's a lot. Million times better that other sammich places & If u save the cupon on ur reciept, 1/2 the price!!

Wendy's
Arbys
Taco Casa (local chain, 35 years in business)
Honeybaked Ham
Newk's

I guess these are where I eat the most.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Jack in the Box
chick fillet
chicken express

McDonalds and taco bell are NASTY!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> anything with at least 3 big patties, cheese and bacon! Throw some Poutine on the side and I'm in heaven
> 
> We also have a chain up here called A&W, like the root beer, not sure if ya'll have them down south. They list a triple on the menu but if you ask, you can order whats called an "Andy" burger, had it once, its a beast, 6 patties, I had to take 3 off and eat them without the bun and then eat the burger with 3 still inside the buns. I got a big mouth but it aint that big


done it without taking it apart lol and we refer too it as the animal burger. 3 of us did them hungover one day, manager came out too see if it was legit and watched us eat em, saw him with a calculator when we were eating, thought he was doin books or something, he was adding up the calories LOL according too him, around 3000 in the one burger, but really killed the hangover A&W ftw!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

chick-fil-a
wendys
four corners bbq
Oh and fifthly's house whens he is at work! lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

burger king 
taco bell
chick-fa-la
mcdonalds
wendys
whataburger
arbys
subway
carls jr.
dairy queen
its a perty good list,gotta eat somewhere when out on the road


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i like em all


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Sonic- Double Jalapeno Burger
Taco Bell- Favorite
Then anywhere else but McDonald's


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Wendys for burgers
Tacobell 
popeyes for chicken
subway
mcdonalds is the worst


----------



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

Sonic
Subway
Burger King
Taco Bell
will not eat at wendy's or mcdonalds


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Zaxbys


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

chik fila
taco bell
hardeez
long john silvers
kfc
burger king
dairy queen
subway


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

So I see everybody hate MickyD's too..lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Whataburger FTW! 
next would be B.K.
Jack in the Box
And Bullritos!

And we have an A&W restaurant right by my house.. but I've never eaten there... I think it's A&W and KFC in the same building...

and I only like McD's fries and double cheeseburgers... that's all I eat there..


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

i gotta say 
arbys
bk
mcdy's
and i gotta say i hate hardees yet i eat it everyday for lunch because we have off campus lunch


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't get out much but...
burgers = A&W...rootbeer & onion rings a must
sandwiches = Subway
Pizza = there's a great family place in Calgary called Mona's. Can't beat it.
chicken = Mary Browns (not usually as greasy as KFC)
misc = Jimmie's A&A for schwarmas


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

read the book chew on this you wont want to eat fast food again


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone tried that xxl chalupa?
i want it.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

No, but you got to love the 99 cent chessy double beef burrito.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

got that right. im a taco bell lover to the bone!
rip chilito


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Taco bell
Subway
Popeyes


Hey phree that xxl chalupa is awesome. I've them a couple times now and they are great. If you find a taco bell that actually fills it up with meat and toppings, man you will love it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Right now it would be KFC in Gulfport. $5 buffet and that price includes your drink!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> anyone tried that xxl chalupa?
> i want it.


Yes, man that thing is awesome!!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Taco Bell is my fav or any kind of mexican food. Second would be wendy's. CC's pizza buffet is good also. After awhile mcdonalds just tastes nasty so I stay away from it for a few months then dive right back in for some. Chicken nuggets are awesome!


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

NO QUIZNOS??? you guys are nuts lol...
i eat subway almost every day but all their subs are starting to taste the same
taco bell is awesome...specially their steak soft tacos
DUNKIN DOUGHNUTS!!!..yes they have a drive through
and...
Sinbads..Gyros and pitas..rock ur sox off


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

DAIRY QUEEN FTW!!!!!!! LoL, I am Biased, I'm an operator.

Love Quizno's, don't get out much tho, its DQ for me, but I will say, for $1, I love the Jr. Deluxe from Arbys and the McChicken from the Arches, and I don't care whats in it.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Forgot about dairy queen. They are in my top three then since I forgot about them. Their ice cream is the best!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Forgot about dairy queen. They are in my top three then since I forgot about them. Their ice cream is the best!


Thanks


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually get banana splits all the time. Grill burgers are awesome!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, we have a great product really... Again, I may be a little biased, but it is all top notch stuff.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I tried sonics banana splits and they are gross. Im spoiled on dairy queen. If you need any new dairy queen products taste tested, let me know! haha


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

^^hahaha
my favorite fast food place would be dairy queen. Yum! lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys are the berries, jus Sayin!!

Dairy Queen FTW


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

mmmm oreo blizzard uttahere:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got coopins to dairy queen! Im eatin like a lord tonight! haha


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

In my town of the Dub C, we have a McDonalds, Churchs chicken, jack in the box, Dairy Queen, Sonic, Subway, along with other restaurants/pizza and almost all of them are side by side. Out of them D Q is the way to go for fast food, which is good to me. All the other fast food places (except subway) have a bunch of incompetent idiots working there that CAN NOT get your order right. Seriously, at sonic I told a girl what I wanted face to face at the window and guess what, wasnt right when I got the food and wasnt the first time! But what do I expect at a fast food joint. Theres another small food place thats good, Elmo's Grill, but there kinda half fast food, half not, and there actually owned by the same people that have the Dairy queen. DQ FTW!!!


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> I got coopins to dairy queen! Im eatin like a lord tonight! haha


hahah that sounds like me :bigok:

I like DQ, Personally I think the best fast food burger in my town is between them and Hardees, I tend to drop in Hardees cause a chick there gives me a good discount lmao....


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some of the coupons are a dollar off. I rarely go through drive threws cuz they never get it right and I got to shut my diesel off to talk to them and that is just more excessive wear on my starter haha.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

How's this for fast food!


----------

